# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Polish chapel vans - photos

## Altair

Polish chapel vans.






Previously:

1922 church in a Model T Ford - photo
Mini Gothic cathedral - photo
15th century Roman Catholic hand crusher - photo

----------

